# Tummy rub, anyone?



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! Here's what Hershey does in the morning when she realizes I wold be heading to work. She lays like this asking for a tummy rub!! :foxes_207:

Does your chi love a tummy rub?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw how cute! My girls love their belly rubs too!


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

lol very cute,Odie loves a good belly rub


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, awwwww, she knows her mommy is leaving.
and randy just loves belly rubs all the time.


----------



## Beth&Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

Out of all of my chihuahuas Emma seems to enjoy belly rubs the most. Her Aunt Amy (my sister) is the master of the belly rubs all she has to do is walk in the room and Emma will roll over on her back for a belly rub lol! Below are some pictures of Emma enjoying a nice ol' belly rub.









Emma loves her belly rubs!









This is my favorite picture.









Even in the pool Emma enjoys a good belly rub =)


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Beth&Emma said:


> Out of all of my chihuahuas Emma seems to enjoy belly rubs the most. Her Aunt Amy (my sister) is the master of the belly rubs all she has to do is walk in the room and Emma will roll over on her back for a belly rub lol! Below are some pictures of Emma enjoying a nice ol' belly rub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:hello1: awww too cute  . randy rolls over anytime my mom walks in.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aaaaawwww!! Emma is soooo cute!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd rub your belly Hershey!!!  And you too Emma! Roxy loves her belly rubbed as well, especially from my Dad! She does the same thing when he walks in ... rolls right over on her back!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, I can't even look at Fern without her rolling over on her back. She loves her tummy rubs


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

How cute! Bella rolls over on her back every time she is around my DH. Mid play she will lay in her back.. lol it's hilarious..


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awww, thats so cute.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's part of a video that I cut out of DH playing with her. She sees him and rolls over.. lol.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Tummy rub*



hershey109 said:


> Hello everyone! Here's what Hershey does in the morning when she realizes I wold be heading to work. She lays like this asking for a tummy rub!! :foxes_207:
> 
> Does your chi love a tummy rub?


Oh, yes, Lavender loves a tummy rub. When I wake up in the morning, as soon as she realizes I'm awake, she flips over for her morning tummy rub. She and Cosmo both get cuddles every morning before we get up. One of the perks of being retired and not having to get up and get a move on!!

Jeanette


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> Here's part of a video that I cut out of DH playing with her. She sees him and rolls over.. lol.
> 
> YouTube - Bella playing on her back




awww that is even cuter!!! and she likes to play too!


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Zippy's favorite thing as soon as he wakes up in the morning is a good stretch and belly rub. Later in the day, he will often snuggle up to my wife's leg when she's sitting and then do a sneak-attack lightning quick flop onto his back for a tummy rub. He must think that he's being so clever and that she'll never see it coming! Funny as anything!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That face is sooooo cute, LOL



Ivy's mom said:


> Oh yeah, I can't even look at Fern without her rolling over on her back. She loves her tummy rubs


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Calleigh loves a good bellyrub too! :love5: Sometimes Pedro does also!


----------

